# Was haltet ihr von UPlay? Erfahrungen und mehr



## PcGamer512 (31. Juli 2013)

Was haltet ihr von uplay? habs einfach hier reingepackt da ich keinen thread gefunden habe.
KAnn ich wenn ich zb download unterbreche am nächsten tag weiterladen oder muss ich von ganz vorne beginnen?


----------



## BabaYaga (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von UPlay*

Ich persönlich hasse es wie die Pest und kaufe auch nix mehr was Uplay zwingend benötigt. Einfach nur unnötiger Schrott der einem da versucht wird auf die Nase zu binden, genau so wie bei Origin.


----------



## Hiazu (31. Juli 2013)

uplay stelle ich auf eine Schiene mit Origin, unnötiger scheiß den keiner braucht.
versuche ich weitmöglichst du vermeiden, leider wirst du sogar an uplay geknebelt wenn du die Spiele bei steam kaufst...


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich es brauche dann melde ich mich da an. Und fertig.


----------



## NerdFlanders (31. Juli 2013)

Mies aber leider notwendig. Freiwillig würde ich es nicht benutzen.

Far Cry 3 zB setzt es voraus.

Ich hab From Dust über Steam gekauft, aber ohne Uplay läuft es trotzdem nicht -.- Trotzdem wird mir From Dust nicht in meiner Uplay Bibliothek angezeigt, also brauch ich Steam und Uplay damit ich es spielen kann...

Das mit dem Download sollte funktionieren.


----------



## PcGamer512 (31. Juli 2013)

Dann vielen Dank stehe kruz vor dem 0€ kauf von splinter cell  

Könnt gerne weiter eure Erfahrungen hier schriben


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (31. Juli 2013)

Ich kapiere nicht warum Steam so toll sein soll und Uplay/Origin der letzte scheiß?
Wo ist der unterschied? Alle Plattformen zwingen euch Online zu gehen, von daher alle gleich mies.
Die Vorteile sind auch die gleichen, ok, Steam hat als Alleinstellungsmerkmal bisher teils gute Angebote, aber ansonsten?


----------



## Vily (31. Juli 2013)

StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Ich kapiere nicht warum Steam so toll sein soll und Uplay/Origin der letzte scheiß?
> Wo ist der unterschied? Alle Plattformen zwingen euch Online zu gehen, von daher alle gleich mies.
> Die Vorteile sind auch die gleichen, ok, Steam hat als Alleinstellungsmerkmal bisher teils gute Angebote, aber ansonsten?



Es ist aber nervig wegen einem Spiel ein neues Programm zu installieren...


----------



## NerdFlanders (31. Juli 2013)

Blödsinn, Steam kannst du offline genau so zocken. Steam hat nicht nur super Angebote, es ist viel bequemer und ich hatte damit weniger Ärger als mit Origin oder Uplay. Bei Steam sind die Leute auch tatsächlich online, man kann es bequem als Chat verwenden. + Sammelkarten.

Der restliche Unterschied ist subjektiv: Steam WILL ich verwenden, Origin & Uplay MUSS ich verwenden


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe Steam. Wer Steam hat, hat auch UPlay und vielleicht sogar Origin. UPlay ist völlig unauffällig genau wie Steam was die CPU Auslastung angeht. Origin ist einfach der BURNER, CPU Auslastung enorm. UPlay selbst hat soweit ich weiß nie Angebote, das finde ich blöd. Aber wozu gibt es seröse Keystores wie MMOGA.de Downloads werden an der Stelle an dem man sie pausiert hat vortgesetzt, das ist bei allen 3en der Fall. Hoffe bald kommt ein Programm das alle 3 miteinander vereint


----------



## Vily (31. Juli 2013)

Seitwann ist Origin Cpu auslastend?


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Hoffe bald kommt ein Programm das alle 3 miteinander vereint


 
Das gibt nennt sich Windows. Von dort kann man alles starten und mein PC läuft ohne nicht ist das bei jedem so?


----------



## Cilitbeng (31. Juli 2013)

Nun ja....habe mir mal via Steam Hawx 2 und Far Cry 3 gekauft. Ich habe gedacht mit Steam alleine wird es schon laufen. Pustekuchen! Wenn das Spel gestart wird macht sich erst mal Uplay auf, bzw. es soll installiert werden. Es muss also Steam und uplay laufen, damit ich spielen kann. Dasselbe gilt auch für  andere Ubi Soft Spiele (wenn diese über Steam gekauft werden). 

Prinzipiell habe ich nichts gegen Steam und co. Außer Origin von EA. Das finde ich nicht sehr Kunden freundlich. Bis da mal eine E-Mail geändert werden kann vergehen Monate. 

Und kleiner Tipp: Speichere nie deine Kontodaten online! Gib diese lieber jedes Mal erneut ein. Das "kann" die Ärger ersparen. Steam wurde schon des Öfteren gehackt und die Konto / Kreditdaten gingen an böse Menschen. Zack....Konto leer oder Kreditkarte erschöpft. 

Gruß

Cilit


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (31. Juli 2013)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Blödsinn, Steam kannst du offline genau so zocken. Steam hat nicht nur super Angebote, es ist viel bequemer und ich hatte damit weniger Ärger als mit Origin oder Uplay. Bei Steam sind die Leute auch tatsächlich online, man kann es bequem als Chat verwenden. + Sammelkarten.



Kannst du mit Uplay und Orign auch 
Aber wie bei Steam nur dann, wenn du deine Login-Daten auf dem PC speicherst. Sobald du zwei Accounts hast und den Account wechseln möchtest, wars das mit dem Offline spielen -.-.


----------



## NerdFlanders (31. Juli 2013)

StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> ...Wo ist der unterschied? Alle Plattformen zwingen euch Online zu gehen, von daher alle gleich mies...



Ich: du kannst bei Steam offline bleiben



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Kannst du mit Uplay und Orign auch ...



Und wieso behauptest du dann dass man einen Onlinezwang hat 

Origin benutz ich halt nur in Kombination mit BF3 und da brauch ich keinen Offline Modus  Bei Uplay hab ich es nie ausprobiert. Also war ich mir nur bei Steam sicher dass es auch offline geht...


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (31. Juli 2013)

Ich zitiere mich einfach mal selber 


StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Aber wie bei Steam nur dann, wenn du deine Login-Daten auf dem PC speicherst. Sobald du zwei Accounts hast und den Account wechseln möchtest, wars das mit dem Offline spielen -.-.


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

Und wozu zwei Accounts?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2013)

Ich meide U Play und Origin, kommt mir einfach nicht auf den Rechner


----------



## delpiero223 (1. August 2013)

Habe nichts gegen UPlay, das einzige, was mich stört ist, dass man keine Produkt-Keys direkt einlösen kann, sondern sie immer erst anders herunterladen / installieren muss. Ansonsten hübsche Aufmachung und Features sind auch i.O.

Origin gefällt mir aber noch besser.


----------



## Dementius76 (1. August 2013)

Ich hab sowohl Steam, Uplay als auch Origin.
Probleme gabs mit keinem der Programme.


----------



## RG Now66 (1. August 2013)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hasse es wie die Pest und kaufe auch nix mehr was Uplay zwingend benötigt. Einfach nur unnötiger Schrott der einem da versucht wird auf die Nase zu binden, genau so wie bei Origin.



Dem schliesse ich mich an.

Mit uPlay oder Origin wird das Spiel für mich als nicht kaufbar angesehen.


----------



## alm0st (1. August 2013)

Ich habe Uplay von Anfang boykotiert und das wird sich in Zukunft auch nicht ändern. Vorallem finde ich es ein absolutes Unding, eine STEAMVERSION von Assassins Creed 3 anzubieten, welche am Ende trotzdem Uplay benötigt  
Bei BF3 mit Origin hab ich leider das Versuchkaninchen mitgespielt und mich seitdem eigentlich nur drüber geärgert - jetzt ists aber auch zu spät und ich muss damit leben. 

Man muss Steam zugestehen, dass es zu Beginn auch nur eine DRM Plattform war. Valve hat es aber verstanden, daraus eine gemeinsame Spielecommunity mit vielen Features zu bieten, die man bei der Konkurrenz gar nicht findet z.B. Green Light oder die Spiele Workshops. Die genialen Steam Sales sind nur das I-Tüpfelchen. Außerdem bietet Steam eine wesentlich stabilere Serverinfrastruktur und funktioniert absolut problemlos auch offline.
Alle anderen Plattformen sind einfach nur schlechte Kopien, die auf Biegen und Brechen was vom großen digitalen Umsatzkuchen ab haben wollen und als effektive DRM Maßnahme fungieren.


----------



## delpiero223 (3. August 2013)

Steam hat eine stabile Serverinfrastruktur? Also, wenn Origin konstant mit 12 MB/s lädt, schwankt Steam meist zwischen 8 und 10


----------



## Monsjo (3. August 2013)

Bei mir weigert sich Origin mit mehr als 2MB runterzuladen. (50Mbit)


----------



## delpiero223 (3. August 2013)

Das ist ja merkwürdig. Hatte schon damals mit dem EA Download Manager alles in Fullspeed gezogen


----------



## Marchhare3 (3. August 2013)

Ich finde Steam super. Uplay ist auch gut bis super. Und Origin der größte Kack außer die Downloadserver


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (5. August 2013)

Ich hab Steam und co eigentlich immer gemieden, habs mir mal installiert um mit meinem bruder nen paar partien "Magic the Gathering:  Duels of the planeswalkers" zu zocken. Halte im allgemeinen nicht viel von Download spielen, zumal meine Internetleitung nich mehr als 220kb/s hergibt, da lob ich mir doch den silberling. Durch den Kaufmeiner neuen Grafikkarte hab ich mich aber auch dazuhinreißen lassen UPlay zu installieren, Splinter Cell conviction und blacklist für umme konnt ich mir dann doch nicht entgehen lassen. Abgesehen davon dass man bei uplay seine(n) namen/adresse angeben muss is mir bis jetzt nichts negatives aufgefallen. Aber Origin kommt mir nicht auf die platte, wird sowieso nix mehr von EA gekauft.


----------



## delpiero223 (5. August 2013)

Marchhare3 schrieb:


> Ich finde Steam super. Uplay ist auch gut bis super. Und Origin der größte Kack außer die Downloadserver


 
Was findest du an UPlay besser als an Origin? Dass man gekaufte Keys nicht direkt eingeben kann, sondern jedes Spiel erst einmal über andere Quellen besorgen muss?


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. August 2013)

Ob nun Uplay, steam oder Origin ist mir irgendwo egal. Besser wäre zwar ein Programm für alles aber daraus wird wohl nichts. 

MfG


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. August 2013)

Origin - wegen SimCity, 5 Stunden gespielt, seitdem nicht mehr gestartet, könnte eigentlich von der Platte fliegen, EA bringt eh nur noch shit. 
Uplay - Anno 2070 + Trials + Driver San Francisco, alles großartige Spiele, darf bleiben. 
Steam - Geile Sales, darf auch bleiben.


----------



## SiQ (5. August 2013)

delpiero223 schrieb:


> Was findest du an UPlay besser als an Origin? Dass man gekaufte Keys nicht direkt eingeben kann, sondern jedes Spiel erst einmal über andere Quellen besorgen muss?



Ich hatte sowohl mit Origin als auch mit Uplay Probleme. Schade finde ich, dass Freunde, die sich die Spiele anderweitig "besorgt" haben problemfrei spielen konnten und ich als zahlender Kunde dumm dastand. Erfahrungsgemäß finde ich Uplay umständlicher, weswegen ich auch nicht verstehe warum Origin von ihm so abgewertet wird.


----------



## Scalon (5. August 2013)

Zum Thema Code bei uplay aktivieren, ich weiß ja nicht wann ihr das letzte mal das Programm verwendet habt, inzwischen kann man aber auch über uplay nur den Code aktivieren anstatt irgendwie mit einem Gutschein Code das entsprechende Spiel über den Shop zu kaufen.
Zu Steam Spiele mit uplay: bei mir funktioniert es relativ problemlos, man kann sich in Steam bei manchen (allen 3rd Party?) spielen den CD key anzeigen lassen, den kann man entsprechend aktivieren und das Spiel erschien dann im Inventar.
Aber ich mag Steam auch mehr als die anderen Plattformen, Steam ist einfach zu früh zu gut geworden, sodass origin oder uplay dieses Level nicht erreichen und falls doch muss man immer noch ein 2. Programm nutzen und das nervt.
Bei uplay gibt es allerdings auch Angebote, man muss aber aber den ubishop gehen, zB Far Cry oder vor Kurzem AC Teile, aber im Steam sale sind die spiele trotzdem mehr reduziert xD


----------



## jamie (5. August 2013)

Habe nur RUSE, das UPlay nutzt, und hatte da bisher keine Probleme. An sich ist es aber nervig, wie die meisten DRMs.


----------



## delpiero223 (5. August 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> Zum Thema Code bei uplay aktivieren, ich weiß ja nicht wann ihr das letzte mal das Programm verwendet habt, inzwischen kann man aber auch über uplay nur den Code aktivieren anstatt irgendwie mit einem Gutschein Code das entsprechende Spiel über den Shop zu kaufen.


 

Link?


----------



## anon666 (6. August 2013)

Ich finde es sehr schlecht. Es ist bei weitem nicht so gut wie Steam. Das einzig gute daran ist das ich meine Belohnungen im game freischalten kann, ansonsten ist es nur unnötig. Das overlay stinkt und es bietet einem so gut wie keine Features, außerdem gab es oft Probleme mit dem login bei mir. Ich hasse auch Steam, aber uPlay hasse ich noch mehr.


----------



## Shona (6. August 2013)

delpiero223 schrieb:


> Link?



für was nen link?  starte uplay und lade mal die letzten updates dann siehst du es selbst.  konnte es selbst nicht glauben als ich das gesehen habe,  aber mein fc2 key funktioniert  nicht obwohl ich das direkt von uplay habe (durch eine logitech aktion)  ^^ muss mal schauen was das ist


----------



## delpiero223 (6. August 2013)

Ok, werde ich echt mal schauen. Dachte vieleicht, dass es iwo im Internet eine Meldung dazu gibt


----------



## Scalon (6. August 2013)

delpiero223 schrieb:


> Link?



Habe ich gerade nicht da aber ich kann dir später einen Screenshot hochladen


----------



## Volcom (6. August 2013)

Habe durch meine Grafikkarte einen Assassins Creed 3 UplayKey bekommen, vor rund nem Jahr glaub ich. Damals lief es noch sehr kompliziert ab ein Spiel zu aktivieren, eigentlich hätte ich auch AC 2 nach der aktivierung von AC3 geschenkt bekommen was mir als Email bestätigt wurde aber gecheckt wie ich das nun in meine Spielebibi. bekomme. 
Jetzt hab ich mir einen Farcry3 Key gekauft und war sehr unsicher ob das nun wieder Probleme geben könnte aber dem war nicht so. Key eingeben und fertig - kein anstrengendes Shopsystem mehr. Obs nun Stabil läuft kann ich nicht sagen da ich keine Langzeiterfahrung mit dem Programm hab da es immer aus ist und ich AC3 max 3 std. gespielt hab. Aber es scheint ganz Ok.


----------



## delpiero223 (6. August 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade nicht da aber ich kann dir später einen Screenshot hochladen


 
Gerne


----------



## Scalon (6. August 2013)

delpiero223 schrieb:


> Gerne


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach anmelden und oben in der Ecke auf Einstellungen gehen


----------



## Skipper81Ger (9. August 2013)

Was zur Hölle ist bloß los?




Ist es ein Problem von UBI?
Ich weis es nicht...ich hatte nie PROBLEME,egal ob UBI,STEAM,EA oder sonst wer.

 ich war doch immer einer von den „Guten“ (für die spieleindustrie)


 Wollte mal wieder ne kleine runde im Coop far cry 3 spielen - momentan 5,5std Spielzeit, singel Player perfekt durch und lvl 46 im coop -... Erst muss ich ewig auf eine Online Verbindung warten (gibt es denn niemanden mehr in ganz Europa der Far Cry am PC im Coop Spielt?)
 und dann, wenn ich es nach 2std!!! geschafft habe ins spiel zu kommen. Steht am ende, wenn ein neuer Checkpoint geladen wird „host probleme“ und ich fliege komplett raus.


 So. spiel ist auf dem neusten stand. Singel player und Multiplayer laufen problemlos. Grafikeinstellungen sind auf mittel runter geschraubt (hab ne oc 7970ghz und aktuell gute hardware und vdsl)
 Spiel ging vorher auch IMMER.  


 Das einzige was sich geändert hat ist das ich mir heute morgen auf mein Handy die APP „FAR CRY 3 OUTPOST“ (sony xperia z ultra) geladen hab, um schneller zu decodieren. Seit dem geht der coop nicht mehr.


 Finde die APP echt superklasse aber hab sie schon Deinstalliert((bringt nix)), alles 1000fach neu gestartet((bringt nix)), den Ubi support Kontaktier(bisher keine antwort)((bringt nix)), das spiel auf meine ssd neu installiert((bringt nix)), geupdatet bis zum geht nicht mehr usw usw usw((bringt auch nix)) und weiß mir jetzt nicht mehr zu helfen. Wollte morgen mit 3 kollegen den coop auf Extrem durchspieln....hoffe das das noch klappt und hier jemand noch nen tipp für mich hat??!


((bringt vielleicht auch nix....aber ich versuchs trotzdem))



 Beste Grüsse 

ps wusste nicht wohin mit dem post, gibt so viel über far cry und ich wollte kein neues fass aufmachen. zudemglaube ich das es mit irgend nem neuen ubi update zu tun haben KÖNNTE


----------



## Skipper81Ger (10. August 2013)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Wollte morgen mit 3 kollegen den coop auf Extrem durchspieln....hoffe das das noch klappt und hier jemand noch nen tipp für mich hat??!


 
Gleich ist es soweit. Habs alleine immernoch nicht hinbekommen und wollte das ganze nochmal eben kurz Puschen. 


Just in diesem Moment gab's n uplay Update. Jetzt läuft alles wieder einwandfrei. Hab die app wieder drauf installiert und es geht immernoch. Alles super! Gute Arbeit a ubi!
Dann wird das ja heute doch noch was!! Daumen hoch


----------



## Scalon (10. August 2013)

Warte bis das nächste Update kommt, und wieder alles kaputt macht


----------



## Skipper81Ger (10. August 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> Warte bis das nächste Update kommt, und wieder alles kaputt macht



Hehehehe. Ja ist leider oft so. Für heute MUSS es noch reichen.


----------



## Shona (11. August 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> Warte bis das nächste Update kommt, und wieder alles kaputt macht


 Ist bei Steam aber nicht anders ich kenne einige die Probleme haben das Steam ihnen schon seit einer Weile die Spiele als nicht installiert anzeigt aber sie können sie ohne Probleme starten


----------



## Skipper81Ger (14. August 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Ist bei Steam aber nicht anders ich kenne einige die Probleme haben das Steam ihnen schon seit einer Weile die Spiele als nicht installiert anzeigt aber sie können sie ohne Probleme starten



Bei Steam hatte ich erst einmal n Update Problem. Das war 2007. Bei origin warn es 3 mal 2011/12. Uplay jetzt das erste mal. Uplay hab ich auch schon lange. Das Konto ist schon sehr altq weis jetzt spontan nicht wie alt und durch welches Spiel das damals kam. Aber allgemein find ich, ist das alles ne gute Quote.

Klar Ärger man sich, wenn mal was nicht klappt. Man schreibt ja auch normal nicht ins Forum wenn alles gut läuft. Deswegen liest man ja auch immer nur schlechtes und ich wollte mich eigentlich auch aus dem grunde zurück halten mit meiner frage weiter oben. Oft liegt es ja in eigener macht, die Probleme die auftauchen zu beseitigen. 

Updates sind da eher selten das problem, selbst wenn es nur 2 mal im jahr für 1-2 tage so ist. Den Ärger darüber kann man aber auch verstehen, eben weil das entstandene problem dann nicht durch den eigenem misst entstanden ist.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (14. August 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Ist bei Steam aber nicht anders ich kenne einige die Probleme haben das Steam ihnen schon seit einer Weile die Spiele als nicht installiert anzeigt aber sie können sie ohne Probleme starten



Bei Steam hatte ich erst einmal n Update Problem. Das war 2007. Bei origin warn es 3 mal 2011/12. Uplay jetzt das erste mal. Uplay hab ich auch schon lange. Das Konto ist schon sehr altq weis jetzt spontan nicht wie alt und durch welches Spiel das damals kam. Aber allgemein find ich, ist das alles ne gute Quote.

Klar Ärger man sich, wenn mal was nicht klappt. Man schreibt ja auch normal nicht ins Forum wenn alles gut läuft. Deswegen liest man ja auch immer nur schlechtes und ich wollte mich eigentlich auch aus dem grunde zurück halten mit meiner frage weiter oben. Oft liegt es ja in eigener macht, die Probleme die auftauchen zu beseitigen. 

Updates sind da eher selten das problem, selbst wenn es nur 2 mal im jahr für 1-2 tage so ist. Den Ärger darüber kann man aber auch verstehen, eben weil das entstandene problem dann nicht durch den eigenem misst entstanden ist.


----------



## Squarefox (10. September 2013)

UPlay ist arschlangsam und damit Müll. Des weiteren ist mein FarSchrei 3 Blattdragon Spielstand nicht mehr da, weswegen ich nun von vorn anfangen muss. Werd mir bei dem Rotzladen garantiert niemals was kaufen.


----------



## Shona (11. September 2013)

Squarefox schrieb:


> UPlay ist arschlangsam und damit Müll. Des weiteren ist mein FarSchrei 3 Blattdragon Spielstand nicht mehr da, weswegen ich nun von vorn anfangen muss. Werd mir bei dem Rotzladen garantiert niemals was kaufen.


was kann u-play dafür wenn der spielstand weg ist?  der wird nicht wie bei steam online gespeichert sondern auf deinem Rechner.


----------



## Scalon (11. September 2013)

allgemein wird der Spielstand schon in einer Cloud gespeichert:
https://authentication-ui.ubi.com/?...URL=http://uplay.ubi.com/en-GB/index/loggedin
Da in den Anforderungen zu FCBD steht: "*Peripherals: *Broadband Internet connection" denke ich das auch dieses Spiel Cloudspeicher in Anspruch nimmt, es sei denn du kannst mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## anon666 (11. September 2013)

Die haben doch auch mit den Spielständen in der Cloud geworben, wieso sollte man es also entfernen? Bei mir wurde übrigens auch nie etwas online gespeichert und manuell habe ich da nichts verändert.


----------



## Shona (11. September 2013)

anon666 schrieb:


> Die haben doch auch mit den Spielständen in der Cloud geworben, wieso sollte man es also entfernen? Bei mir wurde übrigens auch nie etwas online gespeichert und manuell habe ich da nichts verändert.



ich weiss das sie damit werben aber wie du selbst bemerkt hast wird nichts online gespeichert 

warum auch immer, aber wenn ich einer meiner spiestände in AC3 lösche bzw.  verschiebe (lokal auf dem Rechner) dann ist er im spiel weg.

@scalon
internet brauchst du für das online spielen ansonsten brauchst du es nocht.  der always on drm wurde anfang 2012 entfernt.  des weiteren heisst es nicht das ween da steht das du internet brauchst das es auch online speichert. 

ps.  falls ich was übersehen habe dann sorry aber ich schreibe gerade von der handy app


----------



## Sefyu_TR (11. September 2013)

Wenn es so reibungslos wie Steam funktionieren würde... Origin ist die größte Zicke seit es Bits und Bytes gibt und Uplay ist genauso unnötig wie Games for Windows Live... Letzteres wird doch außer Dienst gestellt, nicht wahr? Hoffen wir, dass Uplay nachzieht. 

Mit Ausnahme von Steam sind sie einfach zum kotzen


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. September 2013)

Von UPlay halte ich genauso wenig wie von Steam, Origin, Battlenet usw..


----------



## schlumpi13 (12. September 2013)

ich finde uplay eigentlich ganz ok  
klar drm ist schon blöd aber glücklicher weise hatte ich noch nie ein problem mit uplay


----------



## BabaYaga (13. September 2013)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Wenn es so reibungslos wie Steam funktionieren würde... Origin ist die größte Zicke seit es Bits und Bytes gibt und Uplay ist genauso unnötig wie Games for Windows Live... Letzteres wird doch außer Dienst gestellt, nicht wahr? Hoffen wir, dass Uplay nachzieht.
> 
> Mit Ausnahme von Steam sind sie einfach zum kotzen



Genau meine Meinung.
Bei mir ist es mittlerweile sogar schon so, dass ich gugge obs das Spiel auf Steam gibt, bevor ich mir eine Version im Laden hole die keinen Steam-Acc braucht lol 
Ich steh einfach auf das Teil und dazu steh ich auch (:
Hab auch gerne alles unter einem Dach vereint. Muss man jetzt nicht verstehen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so


----------



## anon666 (13. September 2013)

Dazu musst du nicht stehen, sehen viele Leute so. Es werden inzwischen sogar kostenlose Spiele von vielen abgelehnt weil sie nicht auf Steam laufen, diese von .gog zum Beispiel.


----------

